# Need Advice for a New Build



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

So I've been thinking for a while about a new build, and after exploring several options, I've decided that I want a 24" cube with a large sump refugium.

I will probably get a rimless tank from Big Al's and have them drill it (unless there's a better option?), however, I'm not sure what I should go with the sump.

Ideally, I would want a 24x24x18 sump, but I think that would not fit inside the cabinet of a stand for a 24" cube, right? I don't want to go 18x18x18, as that's only 25 gallons. I want as big of a refugium space as possible. Do they make any 22x22x18 tanks?

For the sump configuration, I decided to keep it as simple as possible. It will only have a 2-piece baffle. On one side will be the fuge, the other side would be the optional skimmer area. I say optional because I want to try to run the tank on refugium only, but want to keep the option of adding in a skimmer if that doesn't work out.

The fuge would be bare bottom, to allow detritus to settle and be easily siphoned out. I decided against using a filter sock as I don't want to replace and wash it every few days.

Now, I'm still not sure how the plumbing works. What's a good configuration? Why do some tanks have holes drilled on the back and others on the bottom?

Also, how does an ATO work? I saw a video where some guy partitioned off a section of his sump for ATO, but how does it pump water into the tank?

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I would talk to Miracles Aquarium and see what they could do for you. They'll custom make something that will work for you and drill it then temper it. Same type of warrenty and you'll love their tanks! It won't break your budget either.

As for a cube, it really limits you to what type of fish you can put in there. Nothing large like tangs unless you want them to do three point turns to turn around 

Although on the other hand, there is alot you can do with a cube!!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I would talk to Miracles Aquarium and see what they could do for you. They'll custom make something that will work for you and drill it then temper it. Same type of warrenty and you'll love their tanks! It won't break your budget either.
> 
> As for a cube, it really limits you to what type of fish you can put in there. Nothing large like tangs unless you want them to do three point turns to turn around
> 
> Although on the other hand, there is alot you can do with a cube!!


I already have an idea of the livestock I'm planning to have:

- 2 occy clowns
- 1 firefish
- 2 skunk cleaners
- 1 blood shrimp

I would also like to have a mandarin dragonet down the road, hence why I want a large refugium.

At one point I also wanted a yellow tang, so I was thinking about other tank sizes, but then I saw one in BA North York that changed my mind. It was HUGE, at least 8" in size. Yeah, I'm never going to have a tank big enough for that!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a cube about that size. It sits on a stand that looks more like a table, rather than a traditional tank stand and allowed me to put a larger refugium under neath it. That size tank won't weigh very much so you are less limited for your structure than a larger tank.

My mandarin eats Larrys and mysis in addition to the pods so he is super fat.

In addition to the Mandarin, I have a yellow assessor, yellow clown goby, fire fish, golden anthias, wai tai anthias, blue line dart fish, banded cave goby, randalls goby, lawnmower blenny and used to have a pearly jaw fish, except he's gone missing. The lawnmower is going to get moved to the larger tank when I can catch him.
I also have several sexy shrimp and some weird clear cleaner shrimp that I can't remember the name of.
So there is lots you can do with a small cube tank!


----------



## joffems (May 2, 2014)

solarz said:


> Also, how does an ATO work? I saw a video where some guy partitioned off a section of his sump for ATO, but how does it pump water into the tank?


You would need a pump and sensor to move water from the ATO chamber into your return section when needed. I would imagine it would be more efficient to not use space in the sump itself to store your top off water.



solarz said:


> At one point I also wanted a yellow tang, so I was thinking about other tank sizes, but then I saw one in BA North York that changed my mind. It was HUGE, at least 8" in size. Yeah, I'm never going to have a tank big enough for that!


The yellow tang at BA is a big boy. I had the same reaction when I saw the fish for the first time.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

joffems said:


> The yellow tang at BA is a big boy. I had the same reaction when I saw the fish for the first time.


They don't grow to that size in captivity, they were caught that size. The staff there complain that they will never sell, way too big. But if there is only one left, then obviously one sold. I haven't seen one bigger than 6" in a person's tank. The biggest zebrasoma tang I've seen in a hobbyists tank is my Purple at just over 6".


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

So I was at Aqua Inspiration yesterday, and they have a 60cm (=24") cube with a 50cm cube sump. It was 1300$ including stand. I might go with that, except the sump's refugium partition seemed too small.

Meanwhile, I picked up a 10G starfire for a new iwagumi.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

You can also contact Jon from JT custom acrylics he is on this forum. He built my 20 x 20 Frag tank with an inbuilt overflow..check him out you wont be disappointed with his workmanship, prices and service...good luck.


----------

